# Benutzerrechte unter XP



## appleseed82 (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

habe eine Frage und zwar ist es möglich Simatic Software (Step5/7 etc) unter XP auch als Benutzer ohne Administratorrechte zu benutzen? Gibt es da eine besondere Einstellung oder nen Patch für?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## marlob (17 Juli 2009)

Soviel ich weiss braucht man nur zum installieren Administratorrechte, ansonsten reichen Benutzer bzw. HAuptbenutzerrechte


----------



## marlob (17 Juli 2009)

Hier der passende Abschnitt (3.1) aus der Datei Liesmich von Step7


> ...
> Benutzerrechte
> Bezüglich der Benutzerrechte ist ab STEP 7 V5.4 SP2 folgendes zu beachten:
> Um mit STEP 7 arbeiten zu können, müssen Sie sich zumindest als Benutzer angemeldet haben (kein Gast-Login).
> ...


----------



## thomass5 (17 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
am komfortabelsten funzte es, dem Benutzer für die Installation Adminrechte einzuräumen und diese hinterher wieder zu löschen. Somit war auch der Schreibzugriff auf alle neuangelegten  Ordner hinterher vorhanden.
Das gleiche bei WCCflex...
Thomas


----------

